# SVM Bell Housing Fix



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guy's We have been repairing R35 Bell housing's for some time 
*SVM would like to give Forum readers A very special offer.*

If your R35 produces the dreaded bell housing rattle we can offer our revised 
Bell Housing with new high quality bearings,Cir clipped into position , utilizing phosphor bronze bushing to give the longevity req and prevent premature wear.

The Price .. Full Exchange service drive in drive out (same day or night Lol)
£660... this includes labour and Vat...£660 is the total 

SVM can also offer a small package deal  Why not Combine the "Exchange Bell housing" with a Full Engine Oil and filter Service,using mobile one and Nissan Filter..
Package price £738....(all in parts/ labour and vat )...This package gives fantastic value with piece of mind to all our customer cars.

*YES BELL HOUSING UPGRADE,OIL AND FILTER DRIVE IN/OUT TOTAL PRICE ONLY £738 *     :thumbsup::thumbsup:  

SVM will be also releasing fantastic service deals, (not to be missed) in the very near future...
IF you guys require a Service, pls keep your eye out New Service bays Imminent @ SVM (we will Post up Details in the SVM workshop expansion thread asap)
*Service Deals!* not to be missed!!!!!!!!

Pics below





Something Different Lol






kk


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Rang SVM up today and spoke to Amar, was very helpful and gave a lot of advice and i got my bellhousing in for the fix next friday. Also getting my downpipes wrapped and fitted, plus injectors fitted and getting it all set up for a great price. A pleasure speaking to him and looking forward to seeing the facilities


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

aki-gtr said:


> Rang SVM up today and spoke to Amar, was very helpful and gave a lot of advice and i got my bellhousing in for the fix next friday. Also getting my downpipes wrapped and fitted, plus injectors fitted and getting it all set up for a great price. A pleasure speaking to him and looking forward to seeing the facilities


Pleasure talking to you earlier today, Everything is all set for next week and look forward to seeing your GT-R and having a chat.

Regards

Amar


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gearbox parts ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Aki  
Fast turn around assured  in- out 
kk


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great deal and about time too! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

andrew186 said:


> great deal and about time too! :thumbsup:


So many new Deals Andrew, We will Turn the GTR Tax upside down 

Just keep an eye out on SVM meeting News and release of our Super save services *(I really mean Super save*)
+++ SVM New Waranties for all GTR's...It is about Time Lol

Major News to follow ...SVM are moving very fast in *All area's* 
KK


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

andrew186 said:


> great deal and about time too! :thumbsup:


Hopefully see you Saturday bro, and BTW Happy Birthday !

Regards

Amar


----------



## Toger13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Will you be doing exchange bell housings as well not fitted?

Thanks
Si


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, we will sell Exchange units  *not fitted *Trade and retail enquiries welcome.

The Prices given above are *fitted prices,* slightly confusing your question!


kk


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

+1. Mine makes a bit of noise i know i need to eventually do it so will be calling kev or amar n booking it in. 660 all in is very good price.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Verinder1984 said:


> +1. Mine makes a bit of noise i know i need to eventually do it so will be calling kev or amar n booking it in. £660 all in is very good price.


Tea, Coffee, and all Amar's love also Foc :
kk)


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Great! I'm sure my cars due a service very soon will be calling once i check the service book.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Kabz r35 Gtr said:


> Great! I'm sure my cars due a service very soon will be calling once i check the service book.


 good man, see you soon 
kk


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

good deal guys and spoke to amar a couple of days ago and very helpful!!!!!!


----------



## Toger13 (Feb 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we will sell Exchange units  *not fitted *Trade and retail enquiries welcome.
> 
> The Prices given above are *fitted prices,* slightly confusing your question!
> 
> ...


ye sorry thats what I ment none fitted posted out

Thanks
Si


----------

